

Learn To F***ing Spell - jmonegro
http://iampaddy.com/spell/

======
michael_dorfman
Anyone wishing to write an article called "Learn To Fucking Spell" really
ought to understand the subject better.

For example: contra the article's claims, "affect" can be a noun, and "effect"
can be a verb.

~~~
baha_man
'For example: contra the article's claims, "affect" can be a noun...'

Technically true, but...

<http://web.ku.edu/~edit/affect.html>

'"Affect" as a noun. Forget it; you're in journalism, not psychiatry (though
you might wind up in therapy). "Affect" as a noun means an emotional state as
contrasted to a cognition. "Affect" is a dimension of behavior rather than a
separate segment of it. "Affect" is thus experienced at the same time that
perception, performance and thought are going on. (See, I told you to forget
it!)'

~~~
michael_dorfman
Well, it's more than "technically true" if you are writing at all about
psychology (and not just psychiatry).

In fact, I just finished reading (a few weeks ago) a lovely book that was
largely about affect: Eve Kosofsky Sedgwick's _Touching Feeling: Affect,
Pedagogy, Performativity_.

------
bcater
Riddled with grammatical errors, this piece makes me chuckle.

------
tdoggette
I'm a fan of the big magazine-layout blog posts that seem to be coming into
fashion. It's very engaging and effective at communication, more so than an
article would be on the same topic in the same medium.

